# Today's Sermons



## py3ak (Oct 12, 2008)

What was the sermon(s) you heard today? What did you get from it?

We heard Heidi's father speak on Psalm 126. Though in one sense God has turned our captivity and filled us with joy, yet there is a sense in which we still have urgent need to pray that God would turn again our captivity, as the streams in the south; but not only do we have the joy of that initial deliverance as a foundation, we also have the promise that though we sow in tears, yet we shall reap in joy.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 12, 2008)

I heard a sermon on Psalm 145 focusing on why God deserves praise, when we are to praise God and how he is to be praised.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 12, 2008)

"Those Who Are Forgiven Much, Love Much" Luke 7:36-50


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Oct 12, 2008)

Christians and the Civil Government, Romans 13:1-7


----------



## TimV (Oct 12, 2008)

Using Herod's murder of John and comparing the relationship of Herod and John with Knox and Mary Stewart. How both Herod and Mary were constantly reproved by John and Knox for immoral marriages, yet both tolerated their tormentors to one extent or another, partly because both knew the tormentors were right.

And that shows how many people are convinced of the truth of the Gospel, but it still doesn't cut it without trust in Christ. People even in the pews who are barren trees in winter, twice dead etc..


----------



## turmeric (Oct 12, 2008)

We had James 5:7-11 about waiting patiently for the return of Christ. Very edifying.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 12, 2008)

2 Thess. ch. 3. The dangers of idleness and how we are to treat those among us who are with the aim of their repentance and restoration.

Moved me to self-examination, and gave instruction on what not having company with others who are slothful, and yet counting them as brothers, should look like. Very interesting and applicable.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 12, 2008)

Hebrews 12:1-3 cf. 11:13, 11:40 on the perseverance required to complete the "race". How Christ's work was done to complete the entirety so we don't have to do what we think is impossible. Christ being the perfecter of the faith, we are in Him for the completion and not able to perfect anything with our faith apart from Christ.


----------



## Theognome (Oct 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, I did not attend service today- I am recovering from a colon resection a few weeks ago, and I have no bowl control to speak of as of yet.

However, I did listen to two sermons- One by Joe Morecraft on Deuteronomy 34, and John Weaver on Titus 2. 

Joe Morecraft's sermon (we pulled it from SermonAudio.com), spoke clearly against Dispensationalism as well as presenting a clear Christ-centered connection between Moses, Joshua and the ministry of our Lord.

John Weaver was his typical historical self (Man, do I luv dat!!), showing the need for consistency in doctrine vs lifestyle from Roman times to today.

Theognome


----------



## HokieAirman (Oct 12, 2008)

"Communism in the Church; in the USA?"

Does the Bible teach us what a Biblical Government looks like? What did it mean for the early church to have all things 'in common'?

Basically, talking about principles of government and policies; teaching what the Bible says about ideologies behind government taking from one to give to another; using the 8th Commandment and warning us about communist/socialist policies in the upcoming election disguised as compassion. It's not compassion if you take it from someone else to give.

Texts were Deut 15:7-11; Acts 2:42-47; Matth 20:1-16.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2008)

1) 2 John 3 -- "Grace, Mercy and Peace" -- re how grace, mercy and peace are found in the Father and Son and offered to us in the Lord's Supper; and

2) Participating in Worship, Part 6 -- re how to rightly hear the Word preached (WLC 160).


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 12, 2008)

We're continuing in a series on Matthew -- the first half of 24 today. I thought it was interesting to take the earthquakes and famines warned of in this passage as an ongoing sign since these events will always be part of the fallen earth.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 12, 2008)

Genesis 4:1-16 The sacrifices of Cain and Abel. Cain's anger at God for not accepting his sacrifice. It was a matter of Cain's heart vs. Abel's heart, not so much the type of sacrifice. This teaches us that God looks on the heart rather than on our outward actions. He compared Cain and Abel with the prodigal and his brother. 

God's mercy shown to Cain even in his punishment. This teaches us about God's mercy even to His enemies. 

The blood of Jesus and His sacrifice was better than the blood of Abel. Hebrews 12:24

I love that our pastor's sermons always have the Gospel in them.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 12, 2008)

1) John 17:17-20 >>> How Am I to Read The Holy Bible? - Pt. 2 (WLC 157)
The Holy Scriptures are to be read...
1. With an high and reverent esteem of them.
2. With a firm persuasion that they are the very word of God.
3. With the acknowledgement that He only can enable us to understand them.
4. With desire to know, believe, and obey the will of God revealed in them.
5. With diligence.
6. With attention to the matter and scope of them.​
2) Romans 12:1-2 >>> How to renew our minds according to the Word of God.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning: Gospel of Luke series - Luke 8:22-25 (on the calming of the wind and the waves)

Afternoon: Canons of Dordrecht series - CD 3&4, Articles 6-7 (the power of the gospel to save fallen man)

Commentary: I liked the topics but our pastor just goes on and on...


----------



## TimV (Oct 12, 2008)

> I liked the topics but our pastor just goes on and on...



But how do you tell them? If mine would have reduced the sermon from an hour to 20 minutes, or by a factor of a third, my kids would have gotten three times more out of it


----------



## Poimen (Oct 12, 2008)

TimV said:


> > I liked the topics but our pastor just goes on and on...
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you tell them? If mine would have reduced the sermon from an hour to 20 minutes, or by a factor of a third, my kids would have gotten three times more out of it



Seriously? Because I was being facetious. I am the pastor of our church. "Our pastor" is me. 

But from a pastor's perspective you should privately contact him, preferably in person, and lay your concerns before him in a gentle and uplifting way. If he resists then lay off and leave it alone... unless you are concerned that it is harming or impairing the fellowship and worship of God's people then you may have to share it with the elders. 

Even if a criticism is valid I have a hard time listening to it if the person is being self-righteous or overbearing. I am far more likely to listen (and change) if a person addresses me in a humble manner.


----------



## TimV (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, but it's so difficult and awkward to bring the subject up! Probably the best way is personal discipline and to assume I'm the one who needs to change. Forgive the off topic.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 12, 2008)

The sermon text was 1 Samuel 2:18-26. The two families (Elkanah's and Eli's) are being compared, with Samuel as the righteous son and Hophni and Phinehas as the wicked sons. The Lord blesses Elkanah's family with life and curses Eli's sons with death.

The passage points toward Christ in at least three ways: 1) the description of Samuel in v. 26 is remarkably similar to that of Jesus in Luke 2:52; 2) Eli asks his sons "Who can intercede?" when someone sins against God, and of course Christ is our intercessor; 3) we read that the sons would not listen b/c the Lord desired to put them to death (for their wickedness against His people), whereas He desired to put His own Beloved Son to death (to atone for the wickedness of His people).


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Oct 12, 2008)

We're in the 3rd week of a 7 week series on Luke 15, focusing on the parable of the prodigal son as it relates to Christian community. Today's sermon focused on repentance and how it strengthens and builds strong community among believers. Great sermon, great series...


----------



## Kim G (Oct 13, 2008)

In our morning services we have been studying the attributes of God. Yesterday morning was God's infinity, eternality, and immutability.

For the afternoon service, we studied Hebrews 4. Pastor spoke about our great High Priest's ministry before the throne of grace. Great message!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Christians and the Civil Government, Romans 13:1-7



Did you hear this at the RP church? If so I'd be interested in hearing how Dr. Adjemian spoke on it. 

By the way at my church we heard a great sermon on Matthew 22:1-14


----------

